
My chat with Jeff Bezos in 1997 - quickConclusion
https://medium.com/@SanjayManandhar/my-chat-with-jeff-bezos-in-spring-1997-bbe4f6cdca46
======
znpy
One thing that hit me is that bezos has a clear vision since 1997. No pivoting
or other crap.

He knew _exactly_ what he was building and what his ultimate goal was.

